# Python found in kennel after eating family pet dog



## cridon96 (Mar 14, 2014)

I was sent this earlier today.

Python found in kennel after eating family pet dog


Interestingly there was a google add for dog insurance at the top when I opened it. I didn't know they insured against accidental death by snake.


----------



## Lawra (Mar 14, 2014)

50 year old snake - whoa! I wonder how they tell the age of pythons.


----------



## cridon96 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lawra said:


> 50 year old snake - whoa! I wonder how they tell the age of pythons.



I wondered that too,


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 14, 2014)

Lawra said:


> 50 year old snake - whoa! I wonder how they tell the age of pythons.



They cut them open and count the rings :lol:


----------



## zulu (Mar 14, 2014)

Dogs with chains and cats with bells ,its not natural and cause indigestion.
Bit of handling and the carpet would regurgitate ,no need for operations and the like.
Suppose someone could just pull on the chain.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 14, 2014)

Apparently pulling can cause damage, there was a thread on here about a snake eating a heat cord and I thought that the cord being fairly thin and smooth that pulling it out would be easy but was informed that it can actually hurt the snake even if it was long and smooth like the cord.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 14, 2014)

zulu said:


> Dogs with chains and cats with bells ,its not natural and cause indigestion.
> Bit of handling and the carpet would regurgitate ,no need for operations and the like.
> Suppose someone could just pull on the chain.


Wouldn't it still be attached to the dog???


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 14, 2014)

I wish they would stop referring to it as a dog.


----------



## bdav70 (Mar 14, 2014)

pretty amazing story. I have my doubts about the 50 year old estimate on the snake's age. Credit to the dog's owner though for not harming the snake after finding it


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Mar 14, 2014)

any idea what type it was?


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 14, 2014)

Saxon_Aus said:


> any idea what type it was?


50 yr old coastal that ate the hamster form of a dog...love some of the exaggeration the press give out and they get paid well cause they went to UNI


----------



## zulu (Mar 14, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Wouldn't it still be attached to the dog???



At the time they found i suppose the chain was attached to the collar ,worst if you put tension on the chain would be the dogs head coming off.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 14, 2014)

Why would you chain up such a small dog in the first place ?
Sad for the dog but its not the pythons fault.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 14, 2014)

so sad for the dog but not snakeys fault. If that was my dog i would be absolutely devo


----------



## cridon96 (Mar 14, 2014)

Woma_Wild said:


> Why would you chain up such a small dog in the first place ?
> Sad for the dog but its not the pythons fault.



Because when you have a dog that small it could walk though fence palings lol, I think the question you really want to ask is why would you have a dog that small


----------



## hulloosenator (Mar 14, 2014)

Saxon_Aus said:


> any idea what type it was?



Carpet Snake.....lol

Judging by the bulge in its belly , i would say ........... A poor excuse of a dog


----------



## Fil_14 (Mar 14, 2014)

50yr old python hey?
It was a water python that are that croc? 
What a croc? Another journo who couldn't be bothered doing sufficient research. 
Finally, now I can sell my story about my children's python who ate a horse. 


Fil...


----------



## wilburs1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I was wondering as well how they got the age of the snake do they talk python spose they might have gone to uni for that mind the snke looks fair age at that but fifty crikey the snake would be the oldest in the world now wouldnt it. Mmmm might be onto something here better go find one for the paper as well might sell a few


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Mar 15, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Apparently pulling can cause damage, there was a thread on here about a snake eating a heat cord and I thought that the cord being fairly thin and smooth that pulling it out would be easy but was informed that it can actually hurt the snake even if it was long and smooth like the cord.


Has the owner just tried calling the dog out or maybe try to bribe the dog to come out with a bone? lol


----------



## Rlpreston (Mar 15, 2014)

I read somewhere (no idea where, some link off Facebook I think) that the dog is chained so it can't chase wildlife. If that's the case, good on the owner! 

If so, it is a little ironic though!


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 15, 2014)

What wildlife would a dog that size even chase? It would be the other way around.......as was the case. Was probably hiding in the kennel from the rogue chickens.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 15, 2014)

KingSirloin said:


> What wildlife would a dog that size even chase? It would be the other way around.......as was the case. Was probably hiding in the kennel from the rogue chickens.



small dogs have little people syndrome and attack all things smaller than themselves ie; lizards,birds,insects,when I was young our family dog had a thing about christmas beetles and I couldn't count the number of garden & creek skinks that I have seen chewed up


----------



## wokka (Mar 15, 2014)

I had a mate with a small dop like that. He had to chain it down so the eagles wouldn't carry it away!


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes its sad for the dog and owner , BUT 

Get a BIGGER DOG !!!:lol:

- - - Updated - - -



wokka said:


> I had a mate with a small dop like that. He had to chain it down so the eagles wouldn't carry it away!



Are you sure they weren't Pelicans ???


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 15, 2014)

dragonlover1 said:


> small dogs have little people syndrome and attack all things smaller than themselves ie; lizards,birds,insects,when I was young our family dog had a thing about christmas beetles and I couldn't count the number of garden & creek skinks that I have seen chewed up



My comment was sarcasm, not a question.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 15, 2014)

Python got tired of the yapping IMO.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 16, 2014)

KingSirloin said:


> My comment was sarcasm, not a question.



yeah no problem either way I was just adding to the script


----------



## NicG (Mar 16, 2014)

Is anyone else reminded of the goat scene in Jurassic Park?


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 17, 2014)

Do snakes even live that long?


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 17, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Do snakes even live that long?



I was wondering exactly the same thing, can anyone give a definitive answer with regard to this please.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 19, 2014)

Python eats family s pet dog - again - Yahoo!7


----------

